# bay kings



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

i know this has been brought up several times but do the kings and big spanish get far in the bay near the 3-mile bridge


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, they can be caught all the way up to 3 mile bridge. Also near palafox pier and the port, around ft. pickins, and near the turning basin at NAS. Really they are all over in the bay this time of year. They should hang around till it gets cold. I've seen 'em caught in late November before if it doesn't get too cool.


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

Some studs at palafox this time of year


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Their were two nice spanish caught off the Palafox pier last Sat. Both were entered in the fish tournament. One was 4.8# and the other was 5.1#, not bad for spanish.


----------

